# Ideas for my new yak



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've never done anything with to a yak other than sit in it. I replaced a stock 10' pescador with an Old Town Caspian which is basically an OK Scrambler XL 12'.








I've never been on big water with any yak and only very small lakes and creaks with the pescador. Anyhow I never saw the need to modify and was never into gadgets so I just used it stock. The only thing that the pescador seems to beat the OK in is the seat. The one that came with it is the OK comfort plus seat.







I like the stiffness of the hard back seat on the pescador and this just doesn't seem to have the same support. I've not been on the water with it yet so it's hard to say. Is there a cheap fix for giving this a little more support?

Next is the deck. I've never screwed, drilled or cut a yak. I'm thinking a scotty would be nice on the deck, but not sure how I would do it with no access to the inside.









Finally the front hatch. Nothing bad I've just never seen one that locks. I'm out in the middle of nowhere and don't know any one that owns a kayak, much less fishes with them. Do these things actually work better than the regular tupperware hatch as for being waterproof or is it just less likely to pop open.







;

My plans for add ons are side handles, an anchor and trolley, scotty rod holder or two, though I'm not sure where, paddle storage, and leashes for paddle and rods. I'm used to the bungie type paddle holder, do the clip ones work better, same? Could I put a center hatch in this boat? 

Any advice on something I may have missed would be appreciated especially from scrambler owners/users.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone........................Anyone............................Bueller.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Take a trip to Pensacola Kayak and Sail.Ask Bahen the questions and he will fix you up...............Merry Christmas.

Robin


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I would suggest you go slow and make absolutly certain that you need each mod and that you know exactly where to put it on the yak. If you do not have access underneath an area you will have to use rivits. Make sure you use some kind of sealant. It is dissapointing for example to put in a rod holder and then discover that you wish you had placed it a little forward so that it is not in the way for paddeling. On the other hand don't be afraid to make mods because you can customize your yak and make it just the way you want it. Just think it through and do it right the first time. Congrats on the new yak and good luck.

Greg


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Robin said:


> Take a trip to Pensacola Kayak and Sail.Ask Bahen the questions and he will fix you up...............Merry Christmas.
> 
> Robin


Did I mention that I live in Arkansas.:001_huh:


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

johnf said:


> Did I mention that I live in Arkansas.:001_huh:


 What is your plan for using it? Are you going to fish out of it?If so I would start with a rod holder or two.Just let it evolve as you discover the need for something while out on the water. If you plan on fishing any rivers with a moving current, then you may want to install an anchor trolley system. Just take it slow and let your time on the water lead ypu to any modifications you may need. I personnally like to keep it simple, after all that was the appeal to kayaking in the first place.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Lots of rigging videos on youtube. Do a search for your yak and see what comes up. 

Also google search Kayak Forums and visit their rigging sections.

A very nice mod for that yak is to install a scotty triple rod holder mount with an extension riser up between your legs. You can mount a rod holder on each side and a fishfinder in the middle spot. Pretty sure you can reach the underside from the fwd compartment.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Native Son said:


> What is your plan for using it? Are you going to fish out of it?If so I would start with a rod holder or two.Just let it evolve as you discover the need for something while out on the water. If you plan on fishing any rivers with a moving current, then you may want to install an anchor trolley system. Just take it slow and let your time on the water lead ypu to any modifications you may need. I personnally like to keep it simple, after all that was the appeal to kayaking in the first place.


My plan is to fish manly, but would also use it for recreation with the kids. It's already got two flush mounts in the back. My plan at home is the same as what I was doing small lakes and streams, but I plan on taking this out in Mobil bay, or whatever the closest body of salt water may be in years to come. We come down there pretty much every year and stay for a week or so anywhere from Panama city to Fort Morgan. We are in Fort Morgan this year and I plan on fishing the bay side a lot around Navy cove and Saint Andrews bay area. If I get brave enough I'll yak some shark bait out on the gulf side.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the anchor trolley I set up on mine and it's easy. A carabiner at each end and one in the middle, some paracord with a stainless ring in the middle to clip the anchor rope to.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

PCfisher66 said:


> I like the anchor trolley I set up on mine and it's easy. A carabiner at each end and one in the middle, some paracord with a stainless ring in the middle to clip the anchor rope to.


Got a picture


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Anchor trolley is my favorite feature on my Pompano. Windy or moving water really makes it much more enjoyable to be able to move your anchor point. Palmetto Kayak Fishing has a good DIY instructional. Everything else is personal preference as to how to store your tackle. Inshore I find one tackle tray, a landing net, some pliers and some lip grips are sufficient as I try to have a minimal amount of crap to keep it simple.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, dumb question: What side of the yak do I put the trolley on and why?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 i want to know too, atleast you wont be dumb alone john


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

johnf said:


> Ok, dumb question: What side of the yak do I put the trolley on and why?


It is a matter of personal preference and where you have other things on the yak. When I used a trolley, I had mine on the left side. Since I am right handed it seemed less cumbersum and allowed me to multi-task a little better. Right now I just use a 8' stake it pole, but I fish mostly the flats. That way I don't have to deal with the anchor and line getting in my way. Of course in deeper water, and in strong currents, an anchor and trolley have definate advantages.

Greg


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i think im gonna seal my mounting points really well and put one on each side low so that i can anchor at any angle.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Going slow on modifications is a good idea. Figure out what you really want and where you want it. If I am not mistaken, the Caspian / Scrambler tankwell is similar to the OK Drifter - too small for a crate but is designed to fit an Igloo Playmate cooler. If so, mod the cooler - bolt some rod holders on it or even take the lid off and use for storage. 

The stock OK seat is a weakpoint. The lower back support and stiffness is lacking. You could look at a Surf to Summit seat to replace it - they are excellent - comfortable and supportive. 

Scotty or RAM rodholders can be bolted on using aluminum rivets - they do not require inside access and will be rock solid. Make sure you get the aircraft aluminum rivets... see photo. 

I like having an anchor trolley - it helps to fix the yak's position relative to wind and current so you are not always casting behind you. Mine is on the right. I am right handed, so with the rod in my right hand, I bring fish boatside on the left, grab the leader, put the rod down and use lip gripper with the right hand. Plus the anchor or stick on the right yaws the boat to the right and gives me plenty of open space behind me while casting...

I like the hatch on your boat - the tupperware hatches are a PITA. Very difficult to reach and close on the water. 

Waterproof any hole you drill in the boat with a sealant / adhesive. My preference is Marine Goop. Others use 3M 5200. You cannot use too much. 

Are you anywhere near Little Rock? We have another member in Arkansas who might be able to help you...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

rufus1138 said:


> +1 i want to know too, atleast you wont be dumb alone john


Thanks for gettin' my back.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm about 25 minutes from Little Rock.That's where I got the yak. Seems like I offered my shrk rigs to a guy from LR that's on here.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Everyone has a preference on the anchor trolley. My preference would be one on both sides for all conditions


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thinking about doing just that. With the placement of the carry handles I can put one on both sides pretty easy and my local hardware store has evdrything to make two of the for about $15 except for the eyelets. Those and side carry handles will be on before it hits the water.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Been looking for those rivets all day. Where can I find them?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.islandsportshop.com/Rigging_Hardware_For_Kayak_Fishing.htm


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Kayak Fishing Supplies / OEX in San Diego - all things kayak fishing available here...

http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-19/Pop-Rivets-(Pack-of/Detail


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

johnf said:


> Did I mention that I live in Arkansas.:001_huh:


 No,you didn't.Still have a Merry Christmas....................


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Robin said:


> No,you didn't.Still have a Merry Christmas....................


You too, and a happy new year.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

A lot of people use stainless rings but it can get scratched and rust. A very odd but perfect ring can be found at target as a hanger for women's scarves. Odd source but it works.


----------

